# Soap Stones



## Lindy (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone - I decided I need to try those Soap Stone thingies for rebatch soap.  So here is my first attempt....







The black things are the soap.... 8) 
Thanks for looking


----------



## starduster (Feb 23, 2009)

*Collectively speaking*

Lovely.
So is a bunch of them a Soapery or a Rockery.


----------



## Rosey (Feb 23, 2009)

that's awesome! I never would have thought of that!


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 23, 2009)

Very  8) 
I likes em  
I hate rebatching, no patience :roll:


----------



## heartsong (Feb 23, 2009)

*x*

good job!  they look like water washed granite. very realistic-congrats!

did you grate the soap, or was it still soft enough to "chunk & nuke"?


----------



## chlobue (Feb 23, 2009)

Those are Gorgeous!!!

I want!!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## topcat (Feb 23, 2009)

Really, really awesome soapy stones.......(lol @ starduster!!!)

Lindy they really do look real!  You seem to have a geological thing going on now  

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Feb 23, 2009)

@ Starduster - actually I would call it a Soapy Rockery....  

Thanks everyone!  They were just too much fun!  I grated the soap and put it in a pot in the oven @200 F with some water.  Once it was melted I let it cool down a bit, just enough to be able to handle the soap with gloves on and formed the rocks/stones/whatever.  Once they cooled I rinsed and shined.  I so can't take credit for this idea - I received a suggestion from a friend (you know who you are  :wink: ) and I ran with it since I had some soap that needed rebatching....

Tanya - I know!!!  How bizarre is that?  To make up for it I made some more of the heart cupcakes, celtic heart guest soaps and victorian soaps.    8)  :?  8)


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice! They look so realistic!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Ashley


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow very kewl! I thought the shells were the soap! Love them.


----------



## jbarad (Feb 28, 2009)

I tried doing stones today, they came ok, but not nearly as shiny as yours, what's the secret ?


----------



## Jody (Feb 28, 2009)

> The black things are the soap....



LOL.  You're so funny.  OF COURSE they are.  They look fantastic.  They'll look good on the big slab of slate I have for you.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you pepper I wish those shells were soap then I could make more... 8) 

Jbarad - after they were formed I dunked them in water, rubbed them a bit and placed them on Freezer Paper...

Jody.... :roll: ...thank you!


----------



## JuBean (Mar 1, 2009)

Great coloring in your rocks! Very real looking. I love the ocean inspired photos!


----------



## andreabadgley (Mar 1, 2009)

those are AWESOME Lindy!  I want to try!!!  What did you color them with?  Oh my goodness, I have got to make some of those.


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

great job lindy! 

wonderful soaprock!


----------



## Vonna (Mar 7, 2009)

How UNIQUE!! & Gorgeous!! Great job!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you   

Andrea they are a rebatch of a black & white soap.  I did it in the oven and just let her sit without a lot of stirring.  I'm thinking about doing a batch each of black & white to make more IF they sell.

I appreciate your kind words...

Lindy


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 7, 2009)

So cool, Lindy!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Vinca Leaf....


----------



## Elle (Mar 8, 2009)

Those are so cool looking!!!

L


----------

